
Gait Pattern Alterations During Walking, Texting and Walking - tomkwok
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0133281
======
stevekass
It’s hard to take an article about “gait” seriously when the authors misspell
“gait” twice (as “gate”) and have an overall very poor command of the English
language.

Here are some examples from a single paragraph in the Discussion section:

“Specifically, those individuals under the age of 30, such as those in the
Plummer study, likely started using mobile phones.” What does this mean?

“While we attempted to explore an ageing component within our study generally
feel that the upper age limit within our study was not sufficient to separate
out more robust ageing differences.” This is not a sentence.

“Though currently absent from the literature a more thorough investigation
into the effects of simultaneous texting and walking, as older individuals are
more susceptible to tripping.” This is not a sentence.

“However, our findings are generally consistent with previous research showing
that when time constraints are imposed on participants, older individuals
typically take longer or exhibit more cautious gate characteristics than their
younger counter parts.” The word is “gait,” not “gate,” (this error appears
twice in the paper), and “counterpart” is one word, not two.

“Others have shown that walking increases ones time spent looking away from
obstacles by as much as 400% [9] leading to a phenomenon a known as
‘inattentional blindness’.” The correct word is “one’s,” not “ones.”

